# Appling bowhunters festival 2010



## Hal Rowland (Mar 22, 2010)

WE'RE WIDE OPEN TAKING RESERVATIONS FOR OUR MEMORIAL DAY EVENT. TAKE A LOOK @ OUR SITE AND REGISTER ASAP TO HELP WITH OUR PLANNING.  WE GIVE AWAY A TON OF STUFF, GREAT HUNTS, FEED YOU LIKE KINGS AND DO OUR BEST TO MAKE THIS A MEMORABLE EVENT FOR ALL WHO ATTEND.  ASK SOMEONE WHO HAS BEEN!  WE LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING YOU.  THANKS, HAL ROWLAND

www.applingarchers.com


----------



## Longstreet1 (Mar 22, 2010)

This looks like alot of fun. I will try to go. Thanks


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Mar 22, 2010)

Hope I can make it this year.  All I've heard is good about this shoot!


----------



## Hal Rowland (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey Chris, we need a good shooter like yourself.  Leave the "Mr." in Vidalia though!  Come on and bring the family and the "A" game you had in Culloden.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 23, 2010)

Last year was our first year to attend the Appling Shoot. We had an amazing time. We had an amazing time. All of the volunteers let the light of Jesus shine through them in everything they did! Can't wait see everyone again! Don't miss out on this one folks!


----------



## Necedah (Mar 23, 2010)

I agree with twowheelfoster. I was there last year also, and it was one of the best archery experiences I ever had. Appling really puts on a great event.  The challenging course, the family oriented atmosphere, and the fellowship was superb.  
Don't miss this one!

Dave


----------



## Dennis (Mar 23, 2010)

I hope to go this year


----------



## Big Rick (Mar 25, 2010)

I'll be there for my 4th year.  This is the best shoot of the year.


----------



## BigJim Bow (Mar 26, 2010)

Barbara and I will be attending again. We had to make a choice between the N.C. state shoot and this one unfortunately. 
Appling takes precedence though! 
We will again be donating a custom built longbow by BigJimsBowCompany as a form of apreciation for all the great things that the Appling folks are doing for all. 
Boy my mouth is watering just thinking about last years desert table. LOL

Bigjim


----------



## Hal Rowland (Mar 26, 2010)

Jim,
It will be great to have you and Barb again this year.  And your offer of the bow is MUCH appreciated.  Some lucky guy or gal is gonna win a great shooter!  Thank you both.  Hal


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 26, 2010)

BigJim Bow said:


> Barbara and I will be attending again. We had to make a choice between the N.C. state shoot and this one unfortunately.
> Appling takes precedence though!
> We will again be donating a custom built longbow by BigJimsBowCompany as a form of apreciation for all the great things that the Appling folks are doing for all.
> Boy my mouth is watering just thinking about last years desert table. LOL
> ...



Good on you Jim, what a fine donation! 

I am planning to make it Saturday and Sunday!


----------



## Bowana (Mar 28, 2010)

We've got a bow to give away as well. Gluing it up now!


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 28, 2010)

Bowana said:


> We've got a bow to give away as well. Gluing it up now!






You guys are something else!


----------



## Hal Rowland (Mar 30, 2010)

Gotta get Bowana to tell a little something about the "Nancy Hart" bow they made last year and gave away.  Thanks friend for your generous support!


----------



## SOS (Mar 30, 2010)

It's a great shoot with lots of trad shooters - all shooting alongside wheelie bow shooters and having a great time!  Might even make a few converts.  Even some lessons to be learned along the way that might make for a few converts of a more important kind.   Hal, Stanley and all do a yeoman's job of putting this affair on.

I was lucky enough to win one of the knives the men (and ladies?) from Hal's parish made!


----------



## Hal Rowland (Apr 6, 2010)

OK, how many of you folks have signed up, hmmmm?  I don't think you  can find a better way to spend Memorial Day weekend this year.  Sunday is gonna be a big day, the afternoon capped by a Memorial Day remembrance and a CSRA (Central Savannah River Area) wide time of prayer for our nation at Old Kiokee.  And Monday morning is gonna be a little special challenge from the Appling Archers to anyone who thinks they can hang with us on a special set up course....


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 6, 2010)

2wheelfoster gang has signed up and we have my parents heading over with us to!


----------



## Hal Rowland (Apr 12, 2010)

NEWS!  After watching Al's video of his Cobb County Bee Hunt he has been appointed Chairman of our Novelty Shoot Committee!


----------



## Al33 (Apr 12, 2010)

Hal Rowland said:


> NEWS!  After watching Al's video of his Cobb County Bee Hunt he has been appointed Chairman of our Novelty Shoot Committee!



 Wherever I am needed to serve. 

Really looking forward to getting back there again this years after missing last year. I have my camping spot reserved.


----------



## Hal Rowland (Apr 27, 2010)

Well boys and girls, your humble Hogtamer made the first pass through the woods at Old Kiokee roughing out the two ranges for our shoot.  Each course will have 20 targets plus a bonus shot.  We just got some spiffy new targets from the big ASA shoot and there are a few new blowdowns, some rocks I hadn't seen before and other interesting features I noticed to set them in.  What a beautiful environment God blessed us with to host the Appling Bowhunters Festival.  Come be a part of it!


----------



## fountain (Apr 30, 2010)

we just reserved a spot for the camper.  i have to print our forms for registration out on monday.
look forward to a great event!


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Apr 30, 2010)

Looking forward to it.  TJ I reserved one yesterday.  Put my registration for in the mail today.  You plan to get there Thursday or Friday?


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 30, 2010)

Where is everyone camping? Mistle toe or Appling Campground?


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Apr 30, 2010)

2wheelfoster I got one of the RV campsite at 
Camp Kiokee there at the shoot.


----------



## Necedah (Apr 30, 2010)

I'll be at the Appling Campground. Got one of the RV sites.

Dave


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 30, 2010)

We camped their last year. Was great. We are at Mistle toe state park. My dad is staying there aslo.


----------



## Hal Rowland (May 3, 2010)

The sites with hookups are all reserved but we have plenty of beautiful primitive sites left.  Memorial Day (Sunday the 30th) is gonna be a special time at old Kiokee as we remember the fallen as well as current servicemen and women and veterans.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (May 13, 2010)

Just about 2 more weeks


----------



## Al33 (May 13, 2010)

2wheelfoster said:


> Just about 2 more weeks



I just came in from re-painting my utility/camping trailer for the occasion. Looking forward to it and I hope to be there Thursday afternoon to get situated for a long fun weekend. I have some friends there I have not seen in two years and look forward to seeing them again.


----------



## Hal Rowland (May 13, 2010)

"By George" and I set some targets this morning.  This year each range will have 20 targets plus a "bonus" shot.   Again our grand prize will be a SC hog hunt from the team event on Friday.  This has really become the highlight of of my year and not for the reason you may think.  It's because of all the great people I get to see and renewing friendships I've made through this event.  Since Monday is Memorial Day I'll get to spend more time with you guys and I can't wait!  Oh yeah,,,,,still need to bring plenty of arrrows!


----------



## fountain (May 13, 2010)

mr hal my wife sent in our forms this week.. i think


----------



## Hal Rowland (May 21, 2010)

Just got shopping list together for 3 big meals...friday and saturday nights and sunday lunch:  It includes 180 lbs. pork loin; 700 hamburgers; 240 lbs. boston butts.  Folks might leave with fewer arrows than they started with but we aim to make sure nobody goes home hungry!


----------



## Bowana (May 21, 2010)

Man, I can't wait!!!


----------



## Longstreet1 (May 21, 2010)

Can you just shoot one day? I have to work Friday night late so I am thinking Sunday.


----------



## Hal Rowland (May 23, 2010)

No shooting on Sunday this year,,,can shoot both Saturday just need to be here about 7:30.   TJ, I think I'm paired with you bright and early Friday morning, so I can look forward to seeing some good shooting at least!


----------



## fountain (May 25, 2010)

sounds good..im just hoping my work schedule is gonna work out for me.


----------



## fountain (May 25, 2010)

are dogs allowed?


----------

